# Sierra's Summer Sparkles



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Finally Summer has set in the Netherlands... However, here it's either cold and rainy, or over the top hot and humid, too hot to do anything but set up the pool and cool down!!
So this is how Sierra and I are spending our Summer Holiday in "Gardenia" 
Sierra lays down beside the pool, garding my towel, now and then checking if I am still there, licking my hand that I leave hanging by the side of the pool on purpose


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cute, cute cute! What else can I say? I confess I make a beeline for any message that has Sierra's name in it so I can see those cute pictures.

Max goes to the groomer Friday, so hopefully he'll look like Sierra's brother! I'll send pictures.

Janan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Cute, cute cute! What else can I say? I confess I make a beeline for any message that has Sierra's name in it so I can see those cute pictures.










Thank you 



Maxmom said:


> Max goes to the groomer Friday, so hopefully he'll look like Sierra's brother! I'll send pictures.
> 
> Janan


Oh please do so! I'm looking forward to see the results!! Big hugs to Max!








Funny note on the side, Sierra's only male litter mate's name is Max too! I only met the owners of Max once, so I don't know what he looks like... I just thought it's funny when you mentioned the above


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sierra is so photogenic! It looks like she's having a wonderful summer!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What great pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pool pics of your lovely Sierra! She looks so glamorous, lounging like that. Aahhh... best way to spend a hot summer day!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzanne, it's NOT hard to believe your girl has a Grandmother that is a World Champion. :whoo: She is a beauty floating around in her birth day suit.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Fab pictures!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just LOVE the pony tails. She looks so cute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos!!!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Suzanne!
Sierra looks so cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love them!! Sierra is so darn cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ Thanks for posting pix of one of my favorite girls! Sierra's beautiful, as always! Glad to know she's found a way to keep cool :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a hoot! I love the floaty in the blow up pool. She sure knows how to keep cool!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*Last Day of Summer!*

Today is the last day of Summer, it's a brilliant warm day! Tomorrow autumn is going to start weather-wise, and they don't expect the sun to come back properly until next spring.... so we had a blast in the garden and I could take some last "action" shots in good sun-light in one corner of the garden...as we have some high conifers in the back and the sun can't get past them anymore....that's why Sierra's paws are awfully muddy as the grass doesn't dry anymore during the day......... I am dreading tomorrow's rain..... yikes.....
]


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I always love your picture “torials”, you are an awesome photographer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That Sierra sure is a beauty!!! Looks like she had a relaxing day by the pool! I am jealous


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pictures....I love her color and coat...just beautiful!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

What are your secrets for keeping such a white face? Lovely girl.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the swimming pool pix!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a great way to spend the summer!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

moxie said:


> What are your secrets for keeping such a white face? Lovely girl.


None, really...... I guess I am lucky!!
She used to have some tear staining, but AngelEyes fixed that within 4 weeks!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!! Riley is going in for his first grooming today...I am taking my Sierra grooming sheet with me and crossing my fingers! Will post pictures when he is finished. **gulp**


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*Sierra's sunny sparkles*

It's not exactly Summer anymore, but we've had an exceptional Sunny day today after 3 weeks of rain.....so wet grass or not.... Sierra just had to romp in the garden!!! This is the result.... wet paws!!! *shakes head* I only bathed here 2 weeks ago.... *sighs* hahahaha! But hav's must play!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sierra is such a happy girl, you can't help but smile. Even if she's a wet, dirty mess! lol


----------

